# Penpower Tooya Pro Problems



## Riffter (Jan 1, 2008)

I just got this Tooya Pro Pen Mouse and there is something I can't figure out with it.  Currently, the only way I can get it to work is by disconnecting the USB cable and then re-connecting it after I turn my computer on.  I'd like it to work whenever I'm ready to use it without having to do this, like I assume it is supposed to. This is very frustrating.  There are no buttons or switches on the tablet itself and I've tried holding in the buttons on the pen to try to get it to work and nothing happens.  If someone knows of anything I can do to fix this I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Li_chan93 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a PENPOWER TOOYA PRO for Windows Vista. Twice now I have installed it onto my computer, butthe only thing that appears is Tablet PC Setting. None of the Trainings or the Recognitions show themselves, and they are not on my computer. I was able to get it to work for a second, and then it suddenly stopped. If anyone can explain to me what I can do to fix whatever is happening, I would appreciate it greatly.


----------

